# Methods for Triple Tail



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Live shrimp or shrimp flies if you are sight casting


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

They like to hang around channel markers and under around the chain. Sometimes right near the surface and sometimes anywhere from top to bottom. When you get hooked up back away quick or they'll break you off on the chain. Big ones anyway.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

For buoy fishing, rig up a rod with about 12" of leader or more under a popping cork. Hit the buoy with cork and let current sweep the bait under the buoy. If you're sight fishing and hit them on the head and they dive, Sit tight and keep watching bc they will usually surface again. If they dont rise back to surface in 5 mins, switch to bottom fishing or keep moving.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Great topic one i will be watching 👍 id add you seem like a knowledgeable fisherman 👍 so be sure to take bait for other fishes in the area cut mullet and squid go a long way towards not coming home empty handed👍😎 

Dont know how many times i left telling the wife i was going sheephead fishing only to come home with a nice Cobia 😁 she said you caught that at jettys ,no they wasnt biting so i ran the cans going out channel he was floating around last set 10 miles out just begging for a fight 😊👍😎


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

My personal experience in Apalachicola is this. 2018-2019 lots of fish and pretty easy to establish a pattern. 
2020 the covid year we went out and chased mostly floaters and had several 20 plus fish days. 
this year has sucked eggs. Last Friday I burned a tank of fuel and spent 8 plus hours looking from the tower and saw 1Tripletail. The cat is out of the bag and the poor things are getting hammered. 
guides and greed have once again screwed up a good fishery.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Had a guy tell me Sunday that people would spread newspapers on the water to attract them as the paper was degradeable. I guess kinda like mahi under stuff.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> My personal experience in Apalachicola is this. 2018-2019 lots of fish and pretty easy to establish a pattern.
> 2020 the covid year we went out and chased mostly floaters and had several 20 plus fish days.
> this year has sucked eggs. Last Friday I burned a tank of fuel and spent 8 plus hours looking from the tower and saw 1Tripletail. The cat is out of the bag and the poor things are getting hammered.
> guides and greed have once again screwed up a good fishery.


Interesting analysis.
I have heard the pressure is on them. But this year I hear right now Pompano are still being caught off SGI. So.....is it possible with the temps this year that the tripletail are moving in later?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I agree. Everything is pretty late this year.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah because her water is still cold up here in the panhandle


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Redbelly said:


> I've picked up reading on it that you can find them on underwater structure too.


Generally we find them around pilings, crab trap buoys, navigational buoys, and laying up under floating debris. Sometimes they stay laying on their side near the top. Sometimes they are suspended or swim down a crab trap line or buoy chain. If they go down a sliding cork or free lining is the way to go. If they stay near the top you can shorten the length of line under the sliding cork. You can fly fish, spin fish with artificial, or use live bait. They can be picky.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> My personal experience in Apalachicola is this. 2018-2019 lots of fish and pretty easy to establish a pattern.
> 2020 the covid year we went out and chased mostly floaters and had several 20 plus fish days.
> this year has sucked eggs. Last Friday I burned a tank of fuel and spent 8 plus hours looking from the tower and saw 1Tripletail. The cat is out of the bag and the poor things are getting hammered.
> guides and greed have once again screwed up a good fishery.


Throw 'em back people!


----------



## rks36 (Mar 6, 2021)

A free lined shrimp is the best for site fishing on buoys, if they are down deeper add split shot. I have tried the cork idea, but sometimes they try to eat the bobber lol


----------



## zackfrazier (Nov 30, 2020)

I've been thinking about giving the tripletail a shot. I have read all kinds of techniques and tips. Thanks for this thread.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Scrob said:


> Throw 'em back people!


I am a strong proponent of catch and release. I release almost all my fish.

If I want something to cook I go to My Ways Seafood in Panacea fl and get a red snapper.


----------



## gestes11 (10 mo ago)

Good advice here


----------



## jasonh879 (Aug 5, 2014)

They’re getting overfished because they are so easy to get on the buoys but now you really see a lot of small ones on them. Larger ones are usually on chains or channel markers sitting lower in the water.


----------



## sydngoose (Oct 1, 2017)

Most dedicated TT fisherman use a spotting tower, and throw popping corks with live shrimp at floating structure: bell bouy, channel markers, FAD's, etc...


----------



## Cbrowntrout (Mar 10, 2021)

The die hards will build their own floating structures too… tend to get less pressure than the obvious markers/buoys.


----------



## mmcintyre44 (12 mo ago)

Look for them laying around buoys and throw a plug on them.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Lot of ppl over that way build submerged rigs that aren’t easily visible from the surface unless you happen to run/drift over it.

Its like duck hunting in that area once the word got out it was ruined within 2 yrs.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Certain seasons depending on the area. I’m in SWFL and Sept/Oct is a good time. They are somewhat of an enigma to pin down. Don't discount almost anything floating randomly either. Caught them under floating coolers, milk crates and floating logs. Keep multiple rigs at the ready as it’s often a run and gun style of fishing from one crab buoy to the next. Fly is very effective in shrimp or small baitfish patterns.


----------

